

Just redesigned Launchset.com. Looking for some feedback. - dannyr

My app, Launchset.com, aims to connect early adopters to sites. Early adopters can discover up and coming sites. Sites can use our beta management service to find and manage early users.<p>I just finished redesigning the site based on feedback I got from people the past couple of weeks. The big part is for people to easily understand what the site does. I had to get rid of some features so I can clearly present what the site is all about.<p>If you have any suggestions, let me know. If you want to use the service, email me at danny -at- launchset.com or go to the Submit A Site page on the site.
======
dannyr
Here are links:

<http://www.launchset.com>

<http://www.launchset.com/site/add/> (Submit your site)

